# Glutamine vs NO2 (@ GNC)



## NeedMuscleMass (Dec 22, 2003)

I went by GNC today to show my friend how over priced they were and the benefits from rodering online.

I asked the guy about buying some Glutamine to take after my work out. He told me since I'm young it wouldnt do much for me (I'm 17 turning 18 in a month). He told me NO2 would be much more effective than glutamine.

I have a feeling that he was just trying to sell an $80 bottle to me.  Are they even similar products?

Is it true that glutamine isnt necessary for me and won't help me?

-I'm almost 18, 5'11, and 158lbs

Thanks
Jesse


----------



## prolangtum (Dec 22, 2003)

Glutamine isnt neccasary, and wont help many. NO2 is very overpriced. Best thing you could have taken out of the mall at your age is you wallet intact, and went to the grocery store. $80 of steak, chicken, oatmeal, rice, etc will pack on so many more lbs than anything out of GNC will, or any supplement store for that matter.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 22, 2003)

I think I can count 2 people that said Glutamine worked at all, during a cut or bulk.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 22, 2003)

I see glutamine supplementation the same as protein, creatine a multi-vitamin, etc.


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Dec 22, 2003)

By the way I'm on a cut


----------



## Arnold (Dec 22, 2003)

even more reason to be using glutamine.


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Dec 22, 2003)

I was thinking about buying Glu FM.. Any other brand suggestions?

And i was thinking about taking 5 before workout 5 after and 5 before bed.. Is that a good plan?


----------



## prolangtum (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> even more reason to be using glutamine.


The placebo affect will give you a great edge while cutting


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Dec 22, 2003)

nevermind lol


----------



## prolangtum (Dec 22, 2003)

lol


----------



## Arnold (Dec 22, 2003)

the following is for NeedMuscleMass since prolangtum is convinced that glutamine is worthless:

When the body is exposed to this stress or trauma it draws glutamine from skeletal muscle stores. In an attempt to heal itself, the body sends stored glutamine to damaged tissue. As glutamine stores are depleted, the ability to heal damaged tissue is reduced. Catabolic stress, as associated with stress or trauma, can reduce glutamine levels by more than 50%. This makes the category of who requires additional glutamine very broad; anybody who exercises, has lifestyle stress, is injured, or ill will benefit from glutamine supplementation.

http://www.ironmagazine.com/article38.html

there is a part two to that article as well.


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks Prince!

What brand do you take?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 22, 2003)

EAS


----------



## Arnold (Dec 22, 2003)

oops, I forgot about this article:

GLUTAMINE - A Supplement Waiting for Science to Catch Up?


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks for the help.. I'll be ordering after X-Mas


----------



## Wannabefit (Dec 22, 2003)

NO2 worked for me..im 22, 5'10'' and 165 lbs the "pumps" they say you'll have are true..im just about done the bottle and have noticed an increase in STRENGTH..thats it no more mass just strength..


----------



## TheRoyalOne (Dec 22, 2003)

Glutamine is definately a huge help. I don't get to train very often, but when I do, I train HARD. And just like clockwork, within a day or two, I would have cold like symptoms. I read up on Glutamine's affect on the immune system and started taking it. To my suprise, I stay a lot healthier. No more cold or flu symptoms after a hard session. I also am able to retain more mass between long breaks. 

As for NO2, it's overpriced L-Aginine. You can buy L-Arginine caplets at WalMart and get the exact same affect. It will only cost you $3.98 for a count of 50 caplets (500mg/caplet).  Give it a try. What do you have to loose except $4?


----------



## prolangtum (Dec 22, 2003)

NO2 contains A AKG, not l-arginine


----------



## TheRoyalOne (Dec 22, 2003)

A-AKG (Arginine Alpha-Ketoglutarate) is just slightly differnt form of Ariginine, but that's not the point.  Arginine in either form is a precursor to Nitric Oxide. And it's the Nitric Oxide that causes the "pumps" because it is a vasodilator.


----------



## tomas101 (Dec 22, 2003)

i work at gnc and we sell no2 b'c we get more commission from that product and then we sell u a gold card and then we get you with the multiple vitamin and sometimes i can sneak in there creatine...


----------



## prolangtum (Dec 22, 2003)

yes, but l-ariginine is inferior to A AKG for the "pump" Im not trying to defend NO2 here, just pointing out that l-arginine and A AKG are not the same. its like compare andro to 4-ad.


----------

